# Singing pumpkin animation



## scy0846 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am trying to find some type of animation program to make singing pumpkins. I am trying CrazyTalk, but the problem is they don't really allow for a pumpkin like mouth. Or at least I can't get it to work as well as I would like. If anyone has any suggestions of something that they have tried that worked for you let me know. I do have AfterEffects, but I am so new to it I just can't figure out as much as I would like to very easily. If I can't find anything else then I will just use CrazyTalk for now. There is this guy on YouTube called JPumpkinKing. He is excellent. check this one out: 



. I like his stuff, but I don't have $30/song right now, plus I want to make my own songs and animations. Thanks for your inputs guys.


----------



## scy0846 (Dec 27, 2012)

I figured out a good program to use. I am using Anime Studio 9. It is a pain in the butt to get the mouths to match up correctly and that's only the half of it. Lots of tutorials for me it looks like. I doubt it will ever look as good as the guy's above, but I've got lots of ideas. I want to do singing pumpkins, busts, maybe even living paintings with my projector. I know I want to make Christmas lights for Christmas with maybe Santa in the window. This year if I can't get the pumpkins to do at least one song, I may cheat and buy JPumpkinKing's Animation or I may have a ghost walking in the mist towards unsuspecting children. My fog machine spits out a ton of fog and it fills the walkway enough to where that might work.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Scy0846 let me know how things turn out. I bought a dvd (i forget from who but not from JPumpkinKing )a few years back that I'm not really happy with. Thought I'd try making my own but have to much other stuff to do first


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you looked into Daz Studio Software? Daz Studio (DS for short) is a content ready animation suite, that is currently free. Daz3d also sales all kinds of models that are ready to animate in DS. I know that they have a couple of scarecrow-jack-o-lantern models in the store, and most likely have the morphs ready for speech. DS i believe has a plugin for it that would allow you to add the song that you wish, and the software would do the lip synching for you.

Have a look into it ad see if it would meet your needs. If you need any help, (or maybe a better pumpkin if your patient) send me a pm here anytime. I just so happen to know a super nice guy that makes models for Daz that is also a fellow haunter, and he would be glad to help out.


----------



## scy0846 (Dec 27, 2012)

I did pretty well so far. I have a few animations in mind that will be projected on numerous walls. This is really small time for the projects I am interested in. I don't have enough money for the software. CS6 is like $1300 and I'm looking at getting a Mac to work with programs like Madmapper. The actual things I want to do would simulate walls being destroyed around the subject as well as a floating ghoul possibly interacting with the pumpkins and making fun of them. I am working with programs like Maya(a student edition because I don't have $8000 to get the professional one yet.) to create 3 dimensional animations. The pumpkin Animations are common for people in the Halloween community, but not enough people have seen them. I am working on creating more detailed faces as well though.

Eventually I want to do projects like:


----------

